# String of slime hanging from Betta



## 3annasmommy

Hi, I just arrived to ask this specific question. My betta has a stringy slime about 2 inches long hanging off his body in front of his ventral fin. I treated him last week for 5 days with maracyn. The dosage said one tablet/10 gallon tank for 5 days. He lives in a betta tank so I gave him a quarter tablet. He perked up and is eating but the slime reappeared today just a bad as originally. PS I am a vet but we didn't study fish.


----------



## stephenmontero

do u have a heater how big is the tank? PH level nitrates nitrites all of those things will help us help u and welcome to the forum


----------



## 3annasmommy

No he just lives in a regular sized beta fish tank from the pet shop. No heater. The ambient temp is about 65 F


----------



## stephenmontero

whoa bettas need to be in 78 degree water man thats 13 degress to cold for him... you need to get a heater ASAP and ur problems will prob go away


----------



## paws

he needs to be in a 2.5+ galloner to live happily. Not one of those ridiculous betta kits. I would get a heater ASAP they NEED 78 degree water to live happily too.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Is he bloated at all? When was the last time he ate and what do you feed him? Look at him from above, does he have raised scales? And I strongly urge you to test your water with a liquid test kit, API makes one of the best ones, and to consider a larger tank and a heater. No doubt the cold water is contributing to vulnerability to disease.


----------



## 3annasmommy

Ok I just fed him and he is eating fine. I warmed up the water and will see if that helps. He is not bloated or any of those other things mentioned. Just one stringing bit of mucus hanging off of him. Thanks for your help. Anything else I should do?


----------



## 3annasmommy

Oh yeah and I feed him aquarian betta floating pellet food. He's been here for about a year.


----------



## JMeenen

are you sure it is "slime"..maybe poop? I would try feeding a pea..it can't hurt..


----------



## 3annasmommy

a regular green pea??? I think it is proximal to that particular area but then again I have no idea....


----------



## iamntbatman

A betta's anus is a lot higher up on their undersides than you'd expect; it's sort of located on the betta's "chest." You can use just a regular frozen pea. Just thaw it in a little bit of water from the tank and squish it between your fingers. Feed the fish a little bit of the mush (not the shell, though). Peas help bettas (and many other fish) with their digestion and are useful for clearing up constipation and are also just a good supplement to their diets.


----------



## 3annasmommy

who'da thunk it!!! I will search my fridge for an errant pea this morning. Thanks


----------

